# Burstner stickers



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to buy replacement Burstner stickers

Thanks


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
I don't know what you mean by 'stickers'. There is a supplier of Burstner goods 'www.movera.com'. Perhaps worth a try.
Cheers


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Wouldn't logic say to contact a Burstner dealer?

There are about 15 of them in this country.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I saw some on flea bay the other day the round ones with the Burstner. Not sure where on the site.
found them type in this number on flea bay	170390549387
Andy


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*sticker*

Thanks, someone kindly pm ed me the link this morning, just what I was looking for


----------

